# kettering invert fair.



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

when is it and who's going?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Kettering AES - Sunday 19th April 2009

11 am - 4 pm

Kettering Leisure Village
Thurston Drive
Kettering
Northants 
NN15 6PB

Maybe, although I really shouldn't be spending any more money on anything right now!


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We're going. See you there??


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

So it clashes with the Kent Rep Show then?


----------



## Mooks (Jan 5, 2009)

Been there a couple of times myself when l was breeding exotic silkmoths a few years back..
Great show !!!!


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone got PAuls phone number, was after a couple of tables.


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there a good selection of cockroaches there as looking to increase colonies?

Vicki x


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

ooo i really wanna go but also wanted to go kent grr wat to do!


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

Victoria_O said:


> Is there a good selection of cockroaches there as looking to increase colonies?
> 
> Vicki x


we would also like to know this as we have decided to go to kettering instead of maidstone. _ (only cos i will spend more on reptiles than i will on cockroaches so decided against te reptile show)_


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed this last year, can't wait to go again next week... :no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah no, clashes with Maidstone?! what a sh*t. Cant decide now >.<


----------

